# Will pasteur red yeast work



## olusteebus (Apr 24, 2013)

for SP or do I have to drive 40 miles to get 1118?


----------



## Arne (Apr 24, 2013)

It should be fine. Make a good starter with it and away it should go. A little trick I have used with it is just add one bottle of lemon juice to start, add the second at 1.060 or so and the last at 1.040. Seems like it starts easier that way. Arne.


----------



## seth8530 (Apr 24, 2013)

It should work. I managed to get skeeter pee to work with d47 or some other weaker strain in the past.


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will do what you say Arne. Gonna do 5 gallons of white grape/peach and 5 gallons of half and half concord grape/blackberry jam.


----------

